# Dead Crabs



## reel thang1 (May 3, 2010)

I read where one poster mentioned dead crabs in Navarre. Couldn't fish last week because of the slime so we went over to Alabama. Thousands of dead crabs from Johnson's beach to Ft. Morgan. A few dead hardheads mixed in and some sick catfish in the surf.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Walked the shore around McRae late yesterday. No signs of anything like that mentioned above.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Found a bunch if hardheads and remoras on the beach the other day at pickins they also looked sick!

Chase


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

most likely red tide


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*crabs dead*

found about 20 or so dead crabs at ft.pickens on tuesday no live ones anywhere


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Redalert08 said:


> Found a bunch if hardheads and remoras on the beach the other day at pickins they also looked sick!
> 
> Chase


remoras huh? didnt think anything could kill those ba$tards. well if it kills off a bunch a remoras maybe its a good thing


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

we went to the beach about 10-15 days ago and i notice 3-4 dead washing around didn't think anything much about it. maybe something was starting then


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

After the females come inshore to lay their eggs many die.
Especially the ones that have been 'stressed' by 90 degree water and repeated captures and abuse by beach goers.
just sayin...


----------

